# Happy Veteran's Day / Rememberance Day



## ffemt8978 (Nov 11, 2008)

I would like to take a moment to thank all of our members that are veterans, or who are currently serving in the armed forces.  This is a day for remembering all of those who have served your country to provide you the freedom that you enjoy.

If you can read this, thank a teacher.  If you can read this in English, thank a vet.


ffemt8978
USN
1988-1997
Operation Just Cause
Operation Desert Shield / Desert Storm
:usa:


----------



## Luno (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, thanks again to everyone still in uniform...
USAF


----------



## Pamela (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks to all of you that serve 

and thanks to my boyfriend... we have 8 months left in our deployment. Yuck.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy Marine Corps Birthday (yesterday), Semper Fi to any marines we have around. 
I am thankful every day I can wake up in a free America.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks to all vets and those still serving you make it what we have today.

Again my sincirest thanks to all.


----------



## karaya (Nov 11, 2008)

I come from a military family and I'm always proud to salute those who have served past and present. A salute to you ffemt8978 for your service to the United States!


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 11, 2008)

*And to the families and loved ones!*

"Those serve also who only stand and wait".

Major Mycrofft
USAF/NebANG/CaANG, 1975-1997.


----------

